# Black-eyed peas?



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a tried and true recipe for black-eyed peas? Crock pot recipe is preferable, but any will work.


----------



## OneOut (Dec 6, 2008)

Freah, dried, frozen, or canned ?


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I imagine dried would be best


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Chop up some bacon and cook it almost all the way and then add chopped onions, jalapenos and rough chopped garlic toward the end to saute a little with the bacon and add [email protected], black eye's and water and cook til tender.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My New Year's Special...

Five or six cans of Ranch Style Black Eye Peas (w/jalapeno, if preferred)
One Green Bell Pepper..chopped up about dime size..
One big white onion...chopped the same
One pound of Canadian Bacon...chopped the same (could use ham hocks if available)
Half a cup of white vinegar..(absolutely necessary)

Chunk it all in one big pot and bring to boil..lower to simmer and let cook for days on end..warms up easily and I eat it the day before New Year, New Year's Day..and the day after ...I need ALL the luck I can get at this point in life...

Also REQUIRED...giant pan of yeller Corn Bread...and mountain of ice cold Falfurrias real butter.....

Lazy man's way..but I get zero complaints.

Guarantee this will git-er-done...


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

This is my wife's recipe and I can eat the whole pot.

1 lb. dry blackeyed peas
6 slices of thick sliced bacon cut into small pieces *
1 bunch or 5 green onions chopped using mostly the white part
1/2 small yellow onion
1 tbls Knor's chicken soup base
Salt, pepper, and garlic powder

Add all to pot cover with water and bring to boil then reduce heat and simmer until done

Add salt and pepper to taste while cooking

This recipe can be cooked in crock pot just place on low and add all ingredients--estimate salt and pepper to your liking.

* Smoked jowl bacon can be used when available


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I was gonna post one, but they've got ya covered Joker. Any of the above should work fine with a pound or two of dried peas over about say 12-14 hours in the crock.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Theres a frozen brand called Pic-Sweet with bacon
bout the best store bought black eyed peas there is.
When you warm them on the stove they smell up the house


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

raz1056 said:


> Add all to pot cover with water and bring to boil then reduce heat and simmer until done


Do you have any idea of an "estimated" time to be done?
Are we talking 2 hours...3 hours? Sorry if this sounds stupid, but I have never cooked black-eyed peas and I REALLY love them!!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

On thee stove top dried or frozen cook done in about an hour, maybe a little less. You don't want them cooke d to mush. In acrockpot on high, I expect maybe four times as long, maybe less. I never cooked peas in a crock pot 'cause they take so little time on the stove.
I only use smoked bacon and salt and don't add the salt until almost done. I just boil 2 or three slices of good bacon for about 15 min. to season the water. If you fry bacon very often and save the grease use a couple teaspoons of bacon grease.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Doing this recipe as we speak (minus the green onions). We'll see how they turn out tomorrow!



raz1056 said:


> This is my wife's recipe and I can eat the whole pot.
> 
> 1 lb. dry blackeyed peas
> 6 slices of thick sliced bacon cut into small pieces *
> ...


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Blackeyed Peas*

I gave my ham bone to my dog as a Christmas present so had to rummage through the freezer for meat for flavoring.

I came across some Neck Bones and decided to try them just for grins.

I cooked the peas and bones together on slow fire until the peas got done.

They were delicious! C2


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Fresh Black Eyed Peas in a Crock Pot*

Chop an onion, add two smoked ham hocks and a couple of cups of chopped ham, 1 1/2 teaspoon each of salt, black pepper, and crush red pepper flakes. Cover with water.

Cook on high for 3-4 hours. Eat as is or, spoon over cooked rice for Hoppin' John.

Dried black eyes can be cooked the same way but will take a lot longer.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I usually use the canned version, trappys or ranch style and juice it up with ham bone or bacon, a little sauteed onion and garlic a little salt and pepper...and let it simmer for a loooong time to get the juices mixed and to get some good soupy pot liquor. (did I say potlicker?)


----------

